# Got a JOB in Fitness first as a PT, but when do I do my medical????



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello PPL.

landed a JOb in FF and HR department is doing what they do best. upon me asking when do I do my medical I was told many diffrent thing.. 
1) when you come over they will do a blood test and sumthing dats all.
2) you hv to get ur GP to write up ur medical history and den cum ova and den do Medical like Blood test and all

I can't help thinking which is 1 rite... can someone come ova and find out he is not medically fit so he goes back?

or Doctor report prevails and you are allowed to enter if that was the case no1 can fly to dubai unless they medically fit to visit the country...

Any PT who has been in a same situation wid FF pls help me..
Regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

something, thats ,have, your, then, come, over, one, right, noone, with

Not aware of FF internal policies in terms of medical requirements and tests, but as per Dubai requirements you only need to have a medical test (x-ray and blood test) once you are here in Dubai. If FF decides to add on medical tests on top of that, up to them, but I will be surprised.

And yes, you can come over to Dubai, but if you fail the medical (they check for diseases like TB, AIDS etc) you will be deported.

PS; In case you haven't realised yet after 51 posts, please please please do not use text speak. Its irritating, and against forum rules


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Please write in clear english. At least try. 

Cum is come. 

Den is then. 

Ova is over. 

ETC..... I think you have already been warned over and over and over... so you may very well start getting infractions and be banned if you will not abide by the rules. Besides it is just bad manners to present yourself as a 13 year old teenager who is texting on their phone, when you are writing on a public forum with possible future clients.

You have to be in countryto do your medical tests to get your work visa. It will take one day and the results will come in a few days. As a british passport holder, you are one of the privileged who can just enter with visa on arrival and will be easily added latter to your passport to a work visa.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> something, thats ,have, your, then, come, over, one, right, noone, with
> 
> Not aware of FF internal policies in terms of medical requirements and tests, but as per Dubai requirements you only need to have a medical test (x-ray and blood test) once you are here in Dubai. If FF decides to add on medical tests on top of that, up to them, but I will be surprised.
> 
> ...


Thanks and apology hand on


----------

